# R32 tail light conversion,how hard is it?



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently ran across a set of r32 taillights,I can get em for $40! But how hard is the conversion?If its gonna cost me an arm and a leg its not really worth it,but if all it takes is some shaving,re-wiring,and a couple hundred bucks im down.Anybody got any input?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are you doing it yourself? The wiring isnt that hard... its just a matter of filling in all that empty space and making it look clean and even... Is it a s13 coupe/hatch?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

its a hatch,was planning on having a shop doit it since i dont know jack about body work.


----------

